# Anybody Use Portable Air Compressors



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

The F250 is getting a set of airbags installed in a couple days, ya I got lazy. I decided, right, wrong, or indifferent, not to go with the $450 on-board air compressor. Don't see it as a big deal to fill them now and than, but of course I may regret that this summer. I have a large floor compressor at home. I do want to purchase a portable unit for on the road. Every time I think I found one on-line, I read the reviews and 50% love them and 50% say their junk. What's up with that?

Anyway, unlike the on-line comments, I trust what you guys think. So, do any of you use a portable air compressor on the road? If yes, what brand, psi, and what should I expect to pay? I think the airbags need up to 80 psi. Thanks


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got this one. It comes with enough hose to fill all the tires on the truck and trailer.
My link


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

The one I carry is actually a combo. It's a jump box and compressor together. It does take a long time to fill truck tires, but in a pinch it works great. I also have air bags and went with out the compressor option mostly due in part that some friends of ours had the attached compressor and has issues with road dirt and stuff making the connection go bad quick. I have found though that with the air bags I have on a 1/2ton suburban if I run the bags at 10lbs all the time and 25-30lbs when I have a heavy load that it is easy to do with the smaller unit.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Great timing. I have carried an emergency compressor in the plastic tote with all the other truck stuff I carry in the back of my truck for years. I've only needed it once for inflating bike tires. I also just installed a set of Air Lift bags on the truck a couple weeks ago. Just to be sure I'm prepared, I am installing a cigarette lighter socket in the truck canopy to make it easier to access power back there. I want to be able to reach the trailer tires and air bag valves with the compressor "just in case". I doubt I will ever need it. I figure the more likely use of the plug will be for the inflater I use for floaty toys we use in the water. I'll be curious to see what you find out about it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you looking for a portable DC or AC powered compressor?

Home Depot has an AC Campbell Hausfeld for only $30 that looks like it could be useful for this. I am sure it has mixed reviews but it may be worth a look.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. The Viair mentioned above is currently at the top of my list. I was considering the 88P 120 psi model for $60. I too was concerned with the cable lengths. With a air valves at the rear of the truck and the battery at the front of the truck, many did not have enough hose or electrical cable. I was also going to put an electrical suppy at the rear of the truck. Figured I could jump of the electrical trailer hitch somehow. Also went with Air Lift. Thanks for the information and link gentlement.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The air bags don't take much air - I just use my foot operated bicycle tire pump with built in gauge - only takes a half dozen or so pumps to get it up from 10 to 30 psi.

That being said, I have one of these 12 volt portables for keeping the TV and TT tires topped off. It has long enough cords and hoses to reach all the tires from the battery mounted on the trailer tongue.

12 v compressor

I also usually carry one of these:

Air Tank

The little portable will fill up the portable tank, then I have a large volume of air available for blowing out the water lines or inflating a complete flat tire .....


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you considered just having the Viar hooked up to the airbag system? I hooked the Viar 90C to my airbag system. There are also different models you can purchase so you can hook up an air hose. The compressor is fairly inexpensive.

To hook up the compressor is straight forward.

Here is a pic up how I installed the gauge, schrader valve and compressor button. I hooked the compressor button up so I don't have to have the key on to pump up the airbags.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I use this for any 12v socket at the back of the truck.
7-way to 12v socket


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

What a fantastic aray of ideas. Looks like I'll have to get out the pencil and paper and decide which application works best for me and get it going ASAP.

Our first trip for 2013 will require our first night driving. I didn't want the headlights even slightly in the air. I hate when someone follows me with their lights binding me.

I also forgot the F250 has a 110v 150 watt electrical outlet in the back of the console. This might allow for some creative ideas also. Thanks again, I will have one, or a combination of these, installed within a week.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got airbags on my rig and air them up at the house when I leave and then throw a small portable air tank that I have in with me to adjust if needed and air them up for the return trip home. The tank is maybe 12-14 inches in diameter and maybe 18 inches long...I've wanted to install the onboard compressor,but havent wanted to shell out the money.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i am a fan of an onboard air compressor - if doing long trips - it is nice to have control from the cab for changing road conditions....


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. Took it all to heart, did the numbers, and decided to go with a portable compressor with its own 1 gallon tank. Sold by Sears and costs about $90 on sale. Because I have a 120V receptacle in the truck, it should be ideal to fill the tank, take it to the air lines, tires, or a fellow camper in need, and fill it up. Can take it anywhere. Got the airbags in now and experimenting with the proper air pressure. They are Air Lift bags with a 5000 pound capacity and can be filled to 100 psi. Although I was going to go with a single line to fill both bags, I took one of your suggestions and went with seperate lines to the bags that will allow for different pressures if needed. Again, thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Before you plunk down your money for that 120v compressor, check your vehicle O&M Manual to see what the capacity of the 120v outlet in the truck is - it might not be high enough to handle the load of a compressor like that .....


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I got this one. It works great.







My link


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> Before you plunk down your money for that 120v compressor, check your vehicle O&M Manual to see what the capacity of the 120v outlet in the truck is - it might not be high enough to handle the load of a compressor like that .....


Ya, I did read up on that and it is a little cloudy whether or not it can handle the compressor. Either way, the CG, RV, or any outside receptacle at a 7-11 should suffice. Thanks for the reminder. I will put it through a test when I pick up the unit. Currently on back order.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I installed the Firestone Airbags Ride-Rite Air Helper Spring Kit last fall. I am currently returning from a 5000 mile winter snowbird run to Texas. The bags have been excellent in keeping the truck and trailer in check. I have not noticed any variance in pressure in the airbags.

I agree with the comments about the bags require little effort to adjust air. I have checked tires and the bags regularly. The bags are a little persnickety. If I get careless during the pressure check then I can actually let too much air out and be out-of-tolerance.









I do like the way the TT and TV can be adjusted to level by tweaking the pressure slightly. Good luck with your quest. It sounds like I will get a small air tank to ensure my pressures remain good.


----------

